

With a Filter Bypass and Some Hexadecimal,Credit Card Numbers Are Google-able - arigatuso
http://www.toptal.com/web/with-a-filter-bypass-credit-card-numbers-are-still-still-google-able

======
zappan
Use Hex, Luke!

